# Ny Bulldog Power Jack Broke



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well the last time I used my trailer while lowering my trailer tongue with the Power jack a Bulldog 4000 it hit the end of travel and I heard a ping then it would just spin and not go up or down. I took the jack off and put the old hand jack back on so I could use the trailer. I bought the jack from a trailer dealer on ebay and didn't have a receipt.

I sent a email to the trailer place but figured it would cost more to send in my old jack for repair so I opened it and found the broken gear. I then called the manufacture to see if I could get just get the gear, well he said they don't have the gear but said they do a lot of business with the rv dealer I bought it from, so just contact them. Well I got a email back from the rv dealer and he needed a phone number so I sent it to him. Well about a hour later I got a call from the manufactures warranty dept and they confirmed my address and said a new hitch was on the way. I asked them about the old one, where do I ship it to and he said to just throw it in my recycle barrel and call it a day. In 3 days a new jack was on my door step.

Not often you get service like this, they could have said I voided the warranty by opening it or I needed a receipt or I had to send in the old jack. Great company.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

THANK YOU for sharing the ++++ of a "deal".







Often members on some web sites only share the negative stuff, so we can get a distorted view. Knowing that the manufacturer stood behind the product beyond the call of duty is excellent info. I'll print out your eMail and file it in my file folder of TT "stuff." When my electric jack dies, I'll know to whom I can turn.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

That's way better than my ADTH jack. It broke and when I called customer service I could never get to a person, just voicemail. After a couple weeks of no return phone calls I randomly dialed extensions until I got someone. They were less than helpful.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Dub said:


> That's way better than my ADTH jack. It broke and when I called customer service I could never get to a person, just voicemail. After a couple weeks of no return phone calls I randomly dialed extensions until I got someone. They were less than helpful.


That is a bummer and the type of service I'm use to getting, so when you get exceptional service it is hard to believe.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

N7OQ said:


> That's way better than my ADTH jack. It broke and when I called customer service I could never get to a person, just voicemail. After a couple weeks of no return phone calls I randomly dialed extensions until I got someone. They were less than helpful.


That is a bummer and the type of service I'm use to getting, so when you get exceptional service it is hard to believe.
[/quote]

I know, I like to make a note of companies like that so when I find myself in the need I can factor that into my decision.


----------

